# Adria Twin Too



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Well, I have just remembered that I entered the Caravan Club competition to win a Twin, so I too should have one by the end of the year.    

One thing that my wife and I had reservations about is the exposed sharp ends of the cab seat rails when the seats are swivelled and pushed back. This is not just on the Twin because it's been noticed on other conversions on the X/250 but on the Twin we tried to access the drivers seat to sit at the table and could only do so by pushing the seat back far enough so that the rail ends were exposed. My wife scratched her leg on one while trying to sit on the seat at the table.

So how have those of you who already have one, found this in normal use? Have you noticed it? Is it a problem for you? If the rail end was 'capped' would the seat slide forward enough when in 'driving mode'? I forgot to check that when last I saw one.

Harvey


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*adria twin*

hi all,
we have the new twin on the new x250 and its great yes the seat rails are a pain we just put some foam over them when seated . I expect some one will be along with end caps soon as this problem affects all X250 variants on the campervam]n chassis. if we find some of modify them we will update everybody. we even visited the factory in slovenia very impresed so good things to come.

tramp

ps check out the web site


----------

